# Gigafactory Live Stream?



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can watch the gigafactory livestream? I missed it and was at work. Any upload? 

Thanks.


----------



## Hobbot (May 14, 2016)

Tesla's Facebook has an ok version..


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

Hobbot said:


> Tesla's Facebook has an ok version..


A link please? Thank you.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jaspal said:


> A link please? Thank you.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Jaspal (Apr 12, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Thank you Melinda.


----------



## EV3Tim (Apr 3, 2016)

Here's one up close and personal with charts:


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's a clip of the tour


----------

